# Who Here Uses Instagram?



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm copying this from the b5 guys. If you have the Instagram app post up your username so others can follow you and see your pictures. I know there are a bunch of us on there because I've run across a few of you:thumbup:
Also you can post up pics that you took with your phone if you think they are worthy:laugh:
For those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about....
http://instagr.am/


username:le_flamm


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Morio5


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay... I'll go for it, I just entered my anti-facebook phase but I'm pretty sure they just bought this company too...

User: doooglasss


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah they bought it but it was cool before so I'll stick with it.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I just signed up with Instagram: chaldowhiteboy. They made me switch over to timeline on fb


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I really don't mind it as I've had timeline for quite some time now. 
But you will like intagram. It's basically Facebook but with pictures only. It's easy to keep tabs of peoples builds for sure.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I really don't mind it as I've had timeline for quite some time now.
> But you will like intagram. It's basically Facebook but with pictures only. It's easy to keep tabs of peoples builds for sure.


sounds cool :thumbup: 

i was trying not to get trapped into timeline but i guess it's time


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> I really don't mind it as I've had timeline for quite some time now.
> But you will like intagram. It's basically Facebook but with pictures only. It's easy to keep tabs of peoples builds for sure.


I agree!!! Much easier to see builds... More pics of my TT work this weekend!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait!!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm @gmactotheb on instagram :beer:

I just hit all you guys up!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I'm @gmactotheb on instagram :beer:
> 
> I just hit all you guys up!


:beer::wave:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i just started following you guys! 
im photo_dh


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm lord_taco on instagram.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah they bought it but it was *hipster *before so I'll stick with it.


 Fixed!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Fixed!


 :laugh:


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Okay... I'll go for it, I just entered my anti-facebook phase but I'm pretty sure they just bought this company too...
> 
> User: dlobue


 same here deleted my facebook 3 month ago, and yea they bought it for 1 billion 
my user name quattrok04 
ima bout to follo u guys


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

d0n_juan :wave:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Andrewosky


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Mantvis is the user name! :thumbup: 
I only post my TT/ car pics on this :beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

chewwrigley


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

I just added all you guys :beer: 

My username is Rysidhu, 

1.8 skeet (gmactotheb) I believe were following each other already on instagram :thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

@andyp666


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

username: loopy_lu 

#projekttittiez is where i'll be posting my build.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just joined so I could document my build with pics. You know what the user name is.. 

Warranty225cpe :laugh:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i have it , various audi projects and life on tugboats , fred_fox


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Following you guys:thumbup:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Following you guys:thumbup:


 you love this instagram dont you 


im following you guys too :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> you love this instagram dont you


 I sure do :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

Audiswag. 

I think instagram is pretty cool I follow canibeat and some other people , they post some awesome cars.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah the feature cars usually end up on IG before they do on the sites. I'm going to upload some pics to my computer so I can post them in this thread just so it's not all text:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just for some added interest. All of these are iPhone 4s:thumbup: 








































ic:


----------



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

@aegisproxy ... All the photos I've been collecting are posted


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

night_OWL said:


> @aegisproxy ... All the photos I've been collecting are posted


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Everyone in this thread is now followed by me.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sucks that not many people are using their screen name. I've got people following me but I don't know who they are:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can't tell by their cars?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well vortex and cars are not the only thing i do!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fair enough lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I just loaded pics of my favorites from the Barrett Jackson auction and the Concourse De elegance. Enjoyopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

gregochan


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

@robford71


----------



## night_OWL (Nov 15, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Sucks that not many people are using their screen name. I've got people following me but I don't know who they are:laugh:


someone stole my name... If i find you you other night_OWL, you better run!!!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Follow me JaySwagger :laugh: No but seriously it is.

CEL for Life. 









Drop and spacers are coming. I have bigger fish to fry and just want to keep this puppy running.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> well vortex and cars are not the only thing i do!!


exactly, I also drink:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> exactly, I also drink:beer::beer::beer:


Yeah I'm jealous that you have New Belgium. It's not sold in PA


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> exactly, I also drink:beer::beer::beer:


So we've seen
I've been meaning to add one of my all time favorite... Doing it now.. Done.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Mmmmm .....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump for relevance. The TT scene is a pretty cool group to share photos with. And uhhh.. Beer porn:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

warranty225cpe said:


> Bump for relevance. The TT scene is a pretty cool group to share photos with. And uhhh.. Beer porn:laugh:


True!!! I think these cars make us all drink


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> True!!! I think these cars make us all drink


Lol, mine isn't even in the garage and it's making me drink. 

Heres to "Vehicular Alcoholism":beer:



I may have just found my new sig..:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> "Vehicular Alcoholism":beer:


 this


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

46_2 

You guys have some cool pics on there :thumbup:


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

@holvtt


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

idwurks


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

Follow me @itznj 
I follow back.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump

audiguy84


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

sthmck


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

jamesgodfrey_


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm Bomberman30


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

@papadish

I'm still new to it so not a whole lot of pictures on there and most of what is on there is Army stuff.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Deceitfulinc


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

speed51133

but idk if i want you guys seeing all the hot chicks i nail all the time!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Jona_Castro


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm @untitled_66 some of us are already connected there.


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Just getting started but I'm in as Username: mattqx2 

maTT


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

ToplessTT 

And i follow a few of you guys already


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

newaus1122:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## undoingruin (Dec 9, 2008)

dave_dave_stm


----------



## mk5love0217 (Jul 13, 2012)

Abrarh17


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine is d3bel1o. Not a bad idea. Hell of alot easier to share pictures on Instagram than on vortex. 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

anthonyrogers1 is my instagram


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

Personal: soeuroithurts
Club: stellaflush


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

if you posted your IG name Im following you!

mine is e5c0bar


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kacz07


----------

